# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Σύστημα Σιδερώματος >  Ατμοσίδερο Philips gc8420 πρόβλημα βγάζει νερό στο σίδερο

## bobkarpenisi

Καλησπέρα έχω το εξής πρόβλημα ,μόλις τραβάω ατμό από το μποιλερακι μαζί με τον ατμό έρχεται κ νερό γιατί άραγε

----------


## Κυριακίδης

http://download.p4c.philips.com/file...02_dfu_ell.pdf
είσαι ενημερωμένος για τις ρυθμίσεις ατμού? (βλέπε σελίδα 34 ) από την ελληνική μετάφραση πιο παρακάτω . (κάτι λέει ότι πρέπει να είναι από 2 max και πάνω ) διαφορετικά αν το έχεις ρυθμίσει πιο κάτω έχουμε τέτοια προβλήματα.

----------


## bobkarpenisi

> http://download.p4c.philips.com/file...02_dfu_ell.pdf
> είσαι ενημερωμένος για τις ρυθμίσεις ατμού? (βλέπε σελίδα 34 ) από την ελληνική μετάφραση πιο παρακάτω . (κάτι λέει ότι πρέπει να είναι από 2 max και πάνω ) διαφορετικά αν το έχεις ρυθμίσει πιο κάτω έχουμε τέτοια προβλήματα.



Καλησπέρα το διάβασα το manual δεν είναι κάτι από αυτό... Επόμενο βήμα ειναι να αλλάξω την βαλβίδα που ειναι πάνω από το μπόιλερ  έτσι με συμβούλεψε ένας φίλος τεχνικός ...μόλις έχω νέα θα σας ενημερώσω ευχαριστω

----------

